# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Çfarë mendimi keni për doktrinat e kishës Katolike?

## Elton80

Pershendetje,

Ne kete teme kisha deshire te flisnin per Kishen Katolike duke u bazuar tek shkrimet dhe historia e kishes dhe asaj boterore.

Kisha Katolike pretendon te jete kisha e vetme prej nga vjen shpetimi, dhe perfaqesuesja e vetme e Zotit ne Toke.

Kushtet e pjesemarrjes ne diskutim perfshijne diskutimin mbi FAKTE nga historia, Bibla, dhe doreshkrimet e vete Kishes Katolike.

Komentet e bazuara ne traditen e dikujt, te mbushura me ndjenja urrejtje apo percmimi nuk jane aspak te mirepritura.

Faleminderit.

----------


## land

> Kisha Katolike pretendon te jete kisha e vetme prej nga vjen shpetimi, dhe perfaqesuesja e vetme e Zotit ne Toke.Komentet e bazuara ne traditen e dikujt, te mbushura me ndjenja urrejtje apo percmimi nuk jane aspak te mirepritura.


  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  
Mire, po me perçmim ndaj kujt? Ndaj jush qe hapni temen, apo ndaj Kishes Katolike?
E si mund te beni nje pyetje te tille dhe te prisni pergjigje pa perçmim apo te mbushura me urrejtje?
Keto lloj diskutimesh vella i dashur, mund te behen midis jush dhe dikujt(psh, katolik) qe eshte i pjekur mjaft per te perballuar me urtesi dhe sjellje te tilla tema, dhe pa u lenduar.
Sigurisht qe ka katolike te pjekur; por, mos harroni qe ky eshte forum i hapur ndaj te gjitheve... ;-)

----------


## Labeati

> Kisha Katolike pretendon te jete kisha e vetme prej nga vjen shpetimi, dhe perfaqesuesja e vetme e Zotit ne Toke..


Pse kishat e sektet e panumerta protestante: anglikane, luterane, metodiste, adventiste te dites 7, evangjeliste etj etj qe kane mbi si kerpudha ne cdo qoshe rrugice, a nuk pretendojne secili te njejten gje?   :pa dhembe: 
Po ashtu edhe kisha ortodokse thone "une jam feja e vertete"

Atehere perse e vecon kishen katolike o hapesi i kesaj teme te kote?

----------


## marcus1

Tema konsiderohet e mbyllur pasi me të drejtë tema të tilla nuk mund të diskutohen me pjekuri. Pas 24 orësh tema do fshihet.

U kërkojmë ndjesë besimtarëve Katolikë.

----------


## marcus1

Tema hapet përsëri duke shpresuar se nuk do ketë sulme ndaj kishës Katolike apo besimtarëve te saj. Nëse do shoh shenjat më të vogla sulmuese do detyrohem t'a mbyll për të mos ta hapur më.

----------


## Matrix

Eshte mire qe ketu te jepet nje sqarim. Fjala ketu eshte per doktrinat qe i ka VETEM Kisha Katolike (si psh Purgatori.) apo per cdo doktrine qe beson Kisha Katolike, por qe mund ta besojne dhe Kisha te tjera (psh. Krishti eshte Zot, etj...) ?

----------


## Elton80

> Eshte mire qe ketu te jepet nje sqarim. Fjala ketu eshte per doktrinat qe i ka VETEM Kisha Katolike (si psh Purgatori.) apo per cdo doktrine qe beson Kisha Katolike, por qe mund ta besojne dhe Kisha te tjera (psh. Krishti eshte Zot, etj...) ?


Nuk ka shume rendesi se cilat doktrina permenden. Rendesi ka qe te behet nje krahasim me ate qe thote Bibla.

----------


## Matrix

Problemi eshte se Bibla nuk thote gjithcka. Pra, ne fund te fundit, ajo eshte nje liber dhe si i tille ngelet i kufizuar. Ne madje as nuk e dime se sa eshte numri ekzakt i librave, letrave, etj... qe jane shkruar nga Apostujt nen frymezimin e Zotit. 

Por Bibla eshte vetem nje luge gjelle, nje shije, nje arome qe vjen nga Krishti dhe Kishat e shekullit te pare.

Ne rradhe te pare, qe te kuptohet Bibla, duhet te krijohet nje Ambjent i njejte me ate ambjent qe ekzistonte kur Bibla u shkrua. 

Cili eshte ky ambjent?

KISHA!

Pa ekzistencen e ketij ambjenti frymor, Bibla eshte nje "Liber i vulosur me shtate vula", dmth nje liber i veshtire, i mbushur me pikepyetje, me qorrsokake, me kontradikta, me gjykime.

Perkundrazi, kur lexohet nga ky ambjent, Bibla eshte nje liber shume i thjeshte dhe shume praktik.

Vete menyra se si ti kerkon pergjigje eshte pak e gabuar.Pra:

Cilat jane ato doktrina te Kishes Katolike qe bien ne kundershtim me Biblen?

Pra nga kjo pyetje, une kuptoj se ti e merr Biblen si nje entitet me vete, nje liber me doktrina dhe rregulla. Sepse nje doktrine mund ta krahasosh vetem me nje doktrine tjeter. 

Jam shume dakord te pyetet:  A eshte Kisha Katolike vazhduesja e Kishes se Pare, a ka te njejten jete qe bente Kisha e pare etj...
Sepse keshtu ti mund te krahasosh nje Kishe me nje Kishe tjeter, por qe te krahasoh nje Kishe (qe eshte nje Komunitet) me nje liber (i cili nuk eshte liber rregullash) eshte pak e veshtire. 

Veshtiresia ketu qendron se cdo praktike e nje Kishe mund te justifikohet shume lehte me nje varg nga Bibla. Ja ti shihe vete, sa Kisha ekzistojne, dhe te gjitha pretendojne se kane vetem praktika Biblike.

Pra, le te mundohemi te gjejme ne Bibel, Kishen e Pare dhe me pas ta krahasojme kete me cdo Kishe te sotme. Kjo do ishte menyra me e mire dhe me efikase.

----------


## Elton80

> Problemi eshte se Bibla nuk thote gjithcka. Pra, ne fund te fundit, ajo eshte nje liber dhe si i tille ngelet i kufizuar. Ne madje as nuk e dime se sa eshte numri ekzakt i librave, letrave, etj... qe jane shkruar nga Apostujt nen frymezimin e Zotit.


Vella i dashur, e shoh qe paske nje problem te madh. Keto fjale do i kuptoja te vinin nga nje jobesimtar, por jo nga nga ti.  Nqs ti nuk e di se ashte numri ekzakt i librave te frymezuara, atehere thuaj "une s'e di", dhe jo "ne s'e dime".

Nuk e di nga e mesove ti qe Bibla qenka nje liber i kufizuar, por te premtoj qe s'ka ardhur as nga vete Bibla, as nga Zoti.

Po e lartesove vetem mbi Biblen, saqe t'ja gjesh edhe kufizimet, ta dish se Zoti ta ka hequr vizen kur vjen puna tek te kuptuarit e Bibles, pasi mesa duket ti qenke me i zgjuar sesa vete fjala e Zotit.





> Ne rradhe te pare, qe te kuptohet Bibla, duhet te krijohet nje Ambjent i njejte me ate ambjent qe ekzistonte kur Bibla u shkrua. 
> 
> Cili eshte ky ambjent?
> 
> KISHA!
> 
> Pa ekzistencen e ketij ambjenti frymor, Bibla eshte nje "Liber i vulosur me shtate vula", dmth nje liber i veshtire, i mbushur me pikepyetje, me qorrsokake, me kontradikta, me gjykime.


Absolutisht jo! Te kuptuarit e Bibles nuk varet nga asnje lloj ambjenti, pervec se marredhenies se INDIVIDIT me Perendine. Bibla nuk shfaqet nga kisha, cfaredolloj kishe qofte kjo, por nga Fryma e Shenjte, edhe nese dikush nuk ka marredhenie te drejte me Perendine, s'ka rendesi fare cfare te vertetash biblike degjon, apo nga kush i degjon, ai s'ka per te mesuar gje.

Kete marredhenie me Zotin nuk ta jep kisha, pasi kisha nuk u krijua per t'i dhene ndonjerit marredhenie me Zotin, por u krijua per te na dhene mundesine e rritjes, sherbimit, mesimit, etj. Marredhenia me Zotin eshte personale, jo kolektive.






> Vete menyra se si ti kerkon pergjigje eshte pak e gabuar.Pra:
> 
> Cilat jane ato doktrina te Kishes Katolike qe bien ne kundershtim me Biblen?
> 
> Pra nga kjo pyetje, une kuptoj se ti e merr Biblen si nje entitet me vete, nje liber me doktrina dhe rregulla. Sepse nje doktrine mund ta krahasosh vetem me nje doktrine tjeter. 
> 
> Jam shume dakord te pyetet: A eshte Kisha Katolike vazhduesja e Kishes se Pare, a ka te njejten jete qe bente Kisha e pare etj...
> Sepse keshtu ti mund te krahasosh nje Kishe me nje Kishe tjeter, por qe te krahasoh nje Kishe (qe eshte nje Komunitet) me nje liber (i cili nuk eshte liber rregullash) eshte pak e veshtire.


Vella i dashur, nqs ti do qe tema te trajtoje krahasimin e Kishes Katolike me kishen e pare, atehere hap nje teme te tille, por ky nuk eshte qellimi i kesaj teme, jo me qe te jete i gabuar. Jane hapur te pakten 10 tema te ngjashme me ate qe thua ti, 95% prej teje, prandaj nuk besoj se ka nevoje per nje tjeter te ngjashme.

Nqs ti ke nje problem me vendin e Bibles ne jeten e besimtareve, me vjen keq per ty vella, por kjo nuk anullon as rendesine apo poziten e Bibles, as vleren e krahasimit te cdo mesimi, doktrine, kishe, etj me te.

Faleminderit per mirekuptimin.

P.S. Nqs do te flasim per rendesine dhe poziten e Bibles, le ta bejme me nje teme tjeter, qe te mos dalim nga tema ketu. Faleminderit.

----------


## land

Une mendoj qe kjo teme, megjithe modifikimin, perseri nuk ka kuptim.
Ashtu siç mendoj qe nuk eshte mire qe protestantet te diskutojne me njeri-tjetrin per bindjet e dikujt tjetri. Po, mund ta bejne kete ne privat, me chat, apo emaile.
Ketu ne forum te hapur nuk ka kuptim.
Nuk ka sesi te mos jete tendencioze, perderisa gati te gjithe protestantet e kane nje ide tashme se "ku ecen dhe ku ngelet rrota" e doktrines katolike...
Pastaj, nese nismetari i temes, e ben pyetjen me qellimin e thjeshte qe te vjele infomacion; kete mund ta beje dhe ne privat.
Te flasesh per Zotin Jezus, eshte nje llogari meqe eshte pjesa e besimit te krishtere; por te flasesh per nje fe tjeter, apo grup tjeter njerezish, eshte pa vend... 
Nuk besoj qe te kete kristiane qe perfitojne, ndertohen apo gezohen e lumturohen me tema te tilla.
Me vjen keq. Ky eshte mendimi im. 


sub umbra alarum tuarum

----------


## marcus1

> Une mendoj qe kjo teme, megjithe modifikimin, perseri nuk ka kuptim.
> Ashtu siç mendoj qe nuk eshte mire qe protestantet te diskutojne me njeri-tjetrin per bindjet e dikujt tjetri. Po, mund ta bejne kete ne privat, me chat, apo emaile.
> Ketu ne forum te hapur nuk ka kuptim.
> Nuk ka sesi te mos jete tendencioze, perderisa gati te gjithe protestantet e kane nje ide tashme se "ku ecen dhe ku ngelet rrota" e doktrines katolike...
> Pastaj, nese nismetari i temes, e ben pyetjen me qellimin e thjeshte qe te vjele infomacion; kete mund ta beje dhe ne privat.
> Te flasesh per Zotin Jezus, eshte nje llogari meqe eshte pjesa e besimit te krishtere; por te flasesh per nje fe tjeter, apo grup tjeter njerezish, eshte pa vend... 
> Nuk besoj qe te kete kristiane qe perfitojne, ndertohen apo gezohen e lumturohen me tema te tilla.
> Me vjen keq. Ky eshte mendimi im. 
> 
> ...



Banished, jam shumë dakort me mendimin tënd, por nga çasti që nismëtari i temës nuk ka ofenduar njeri dhe nuk ka shkelur ndonjë rregull të forumit do ishte e padrejtë që tema të fshihej. Ai ka të drejtën e tij të mendojë se kjo temë mund të jetë ndihmuese apo ndërtuese për të.

----------


## land

Edhe une jam dakord me ju vella.
Mbase u nisa une me paragjykim; por, kam pershtypjen se Eltoni80 nuk ka nevoje per t'u informuar ne lidhje me kete teme, madje jam i bindur, se si i krishtere qe eshte, i di fare mire ato kleçka qe kerkon te ndeze. çfare i sherben Eltonit kjo teme atehere? çfare i sherben forumit? çfare i sherben te krishtereve? A nuk i njohin te gjithe ata qe lexojne Biblen ato gjera qe Eltoni do te nxjerre publike ketu? Fundi i fundit, a do t'i sherbente vellazerimit mes katolikeve dhe protestanteve? Apo nuk jemi vellezer te gjithe, protestante, ortodokse, katolike dhe muslimane? 
Une mendoj qe shkendija qe mund te nise te tilla diskutime eshte thjesht Krenaria Fetare e dikujt.
Nese qellimi eshte per te ndergjegjesuar nje klase te popullsise qe besoka keq, mendoj se ungjilli, Lajmi i Mire eshte mesè i mjaftueshem(del e tepron).
Atehere, pse t'ua zeme deren aq te ngushte edhe atyre qe mezì shpetohen ose qe nuk shpetohen fare? Sigurisht qe derisa forumi eshte i hapur, do te linde patjeter nje diskutim fetar. Dakord, "ta fitojme" debatin, por, me vjen keq, çmimi eshte teper i larte... - shpirtra njerezish... nuk eshte e leverdisshme kjo.
Pse ta hedhim ungjillin kot, ose per keq, duke i trishtuar zemrat e disave qe mund te jene me te brishte ne besim?
Mbase jam gabim, nese po, ju kerkoj te falur. (edhe Eltonit)

sub umbra alarum tuarum

----------


## Elton80

Banished,

Qellimi i hapjes se temes ishte thjesht krahasimi i mesimeve te kishes katolike me Biblen. Kaq, asgje me shume.

Kjo mund te behet me cdo kishe, dominacion, apo fe.

Ku qendron e keqja ketu?

Dikush pyeti pse s'e bejme kete me kisha te tjera? Le ta bejme ku qendron problemi?

Nqs dikush ka turp apo frike se i perket nje feje/kishe/besimi te caktuar, ketu kemi nje problem te madh.

Ballafaqimi me Biblen duhet te sherbeje si nje mjet reflektimi dhe duhet te jete pozitiv, jo negativ.

Nuk eshte qellimi im te shaj kishen katolike, apo ndonje kishe tjeter. Madje tema s'kishte ne asnje vend thirrje per gjera te tilla.

Nqs mendimi i krahasimit te besimit te dikujt me Biblen sjell panik ne grupin e besimtareve te nje feje/kishe/grupi te caktuar, atehere problemi me duket qendron me ata, jo me hapesin e temes.

Bibla eshte etanoli, dhe me ate krahasojme vertetesine e cdo gjeje ne jete, prandaj s'duhet te kemi as frike as ngurrim te ballafaqohemi me te.

MEGJITHATE, nese kjo shkakton indinjim apo pakenaqesi tek disa veta, atehere i lutem moderatorit ta mbylle temen, dhe ku kerkoj falje per shqetesimin.

----------


## deshmuesi

Elton, problemi nuk eshte tek fakti se a deshiron nje pjese te ndjeke kete shkrim apo jo. Problemi eshte se, sa kjo teme nderton. Nese ti do te hapje, ne lidhe me kete teme, nje "dicka" konkrete, ku ajo bije ndesh me fjalen profetike te shkrojtur  ne bibel, atehere ky diksutim mer tjeter rruge. Pra ajo qe du te te them eshte thjesht fakti, qe ne te mos bejme qe te ndjehen keq dhe jo te mirpritur besimtaret qe i perkasin kishes katolike. 
 Vetm nje gje te inkurajo: Ndiq Dashurine dhe ruga eshte e qarte.
 Ps. Urime vella Livein, per punen e moderatorit , pasi eshte nje detyre shume e rendesishme ketu ne forum per ne te krishteret. Zoti te Beklofte dhe Fryma e tij te te tregoje ate qe duhet te besh.
 Deshmuesi

----------


## Elton80

Nuk e di nese nuk po shprehem une qarte apo ka ndonje problem tjeter vellezer.

Ju jeni shqetesuar se sa nderton kjo teme, dhe kete e kuptoj.

Atehere, le te flasim konkretisht dhe gjykoni vete.

Sipas Bibles, shpetimi eshte dhurate e Perendise, dhe askush nuk mundet t'a fitoje dot me veprat e veta, pavaresisht se sa te mira jane keto vepra (Efes 2:8,9; Titi 3:5, etj).

Sipas Bibles Jezusi eshte e vetmja rruge shpetimi, dhe i vetmi ndermjetes midis Perendise dhe njerezve (1Tim 2:4,5).

Tani, Kisha Katolike meson se shpetimi vjen nga veprat (pagezimi, anetaresia ne KK, ofrimet ndaj kishes, etj).

Keshtu qe ketu kemi nje mosperputhje te madhe. Kisha katolike ka miliona besimtare ne gjithe boten qe degjojne/mesohen/besojne kete mesazh, dhe nese nuk besojne mesazhin e Bibles, sipas Bibles do shkojne ne ferr.

Tani, nuk e di sa serioze eshte kjo per ju, po per mua mendimi se dikush do shkoje ne ferr eshte prioritar per t'i shpallur ungjillin.

Ju shqetesoni se dikush mund te ofendohet, dhe me mire te mos i paraqisni te verteten, qe te mos i lendohen ndjenjat? Nuk eshte qellimi im te ofendoj askend, por ungjilli eshte ofendues.

Ungjilli ofendon cdo sistem  qe mendon se eshte aq i mire sa te meritoje parajsen! Atehere, ne vend qe te shqetesoheshim kaq shume per ndjenjat e dikujt qe do krahasohej me farisejte e kohes se Jezusit, pse te mos shqetesohemi me teper per perjetesine e tyre, dhe t'u tregojme te verteten?

Ata njerez qe e kane zemren e hapur, do ndjekin Jezusin dhe jo mesimet e sektit te tyre nese ato bien ne kundershtim me vete fjalet e Jezusit. Ata qe s'duan te degjojne, le te mos degjojne, kjo eshte zgjedhja e tyre, por detyra jone eshte t'u tregojme te verteten.

Shpresoj qe kjo ta kete me ne perspektive qellimin e temes.

----------


## Labeati

> Ata qe s'duan te degjojne, le te mos degjojne, kjo eshte zgjedhja e tyre, por detyra jone eshte t'u tregojme te verteten.


Ec harap... mbaj mendjen tande

----------


## Matrix

I dashur Elton

Po te caktoj nje "detyre shtepie".

Merr gjithe letrat e apostullit Pal dhe lexo vetem fillimet e tyre.

Keshtu pra mund te lexosh gjera si:
Apostull Pali per Kishen e Korinthit
Apostull Pali per Kishen e Galacise, etj, etj, etj...

Asnje leter e Palit nuk eshte shkruar per nje te krishter individual (Me perjashtim te letrave te Timoteut, Titit, Filemonit, etj... qe ai u dergon nxenesve dhe bashke-mbjellesve te vet).

Pra nga kjo detyre e thjeshte shtepie ti do ta kuptosh qe Kisha filloi te ekzistoje perpara se dhe libri i pare i Bibles te shkruhej (Meqenese ra fjala, e di ti kush eshte libri i pare i Bibles qe u shkrua?)

Dhe qe apostujt kane shkruar dhe letra te tjera pervec atyre qe permbahen ne Bibel, nuk e kam shpikur une, dhe as nuk eshte problemi im. Ky eshte "problem" i Bibles.

Po te caktoj nje detyre tjeter shtepie.
Lexo gjithe Letren e Palit per Kolosianet.
Kur te arrish nga fundi, do shohesh se Pali ka shkruar dhe nje Leter per Kishen e Laodicese, te cilen ja kerkon Kishes se Kolosit qe ta lexoje.

Pasi ta kesh mbaruar kete detyre shtepie, fillo lexo gjithe titujt e letrave te Dhj. Re dhe do shohesh se nuk ka asnje leter te quajtur:  Letra e Palit per Laodiceasit.


E pra, ideja se ka dhe letra te tjera qe nuk jane perfshire ne Bibel, nuk paska qene ideja e nje jo-besimtari, por e vete Bibles.

Perderisa ekzistoka nje Leter apostujsh qe nuk perfshihet ne Bibel, asgje nuk mund te garantoje se nuk ka dhe letra te tjera(nga Pali apo te tjere apostuj) qe nuk jane perfshire.



Dhe si perfundim, po te bej nje pyetje:
A e di ti i dashur Elton se kur u vendos se cilat libra do te perfshiheshin ne Bibel?

Nqs nuk e di, po ta them une:
Ne Keshillin e Kartagjenes (Shekulli i Katert).

Kush e vendosi kete?
Kjo pyetje ka dy lloj pergjigjesh te kunderta, por qe te cojne ne te njejtin perfundim

-Nqs e vendosi Kisha, atehere Kisha paska autoritet per te perzgjedhur dhe per te lene jashte libra nga Bibla
-Nqs e vendosi nje grup i vogel njerezish, arbitrarisht, pa marre mendimin e Kishes, atehere problemi eshte shume i madh dhe ky liber nuk vlen per asgje.

Une personalisht besoj alternativen e pare.
Besoj se Kisha, pergjate shekujve, nen frymezimin e Frymes se Shenjte, arriti te perzgjidhte se cilat libra ishin te nevojshme per Te dhe per gjeneratat e ardhshme dhe i perzgjodhi duke i futur ne nje Liber te quajtur Bibel.

Pse nuk e beri kete me pare?

Kete pergjigje e pres nga ty.

----------


## Elton80

Vella Matrix,

A ka mundesi ta vazhdojme kete bisede ne nje teme tjeter me te pershtatshme, pasi nuk ka lidhje fare me temen e hapur.

Ne kete menyre nuk dalim nga tema, dhe atyre qe do i interesonte kjo bisede mund ta gjenin ne temen perkatese.

Mund ta zgjedhesh vete se ku eshte me e pershtatshme te vazhdohet kjo bisede.

Faleminderit per mirekuptimin.

----------


## Matrix

Une mendoj se ka lidhje me temen e hapur.

Ti e shtrove pyetjen nese Kisha Katolike eshte Biblike apo Djallezore.
Une te shpjegova se problemi nuk eshte kaq i thjeshte, por duhet kapur qe nga rrenjet.

Nuk besoj se po dalim nga tema, perkundrazi po e shohim kete teme ne nje kendveshtrim me te gjere....

----------


## Elton80

Ok, une nuk mendoj se ajo qe thua ti ka lidhje me temen, megjithate meqe po ngulmon, le te flasim per te.

Pali patjeter qe i drejtohet kishave, por kisha a nuk eshte e perbere nga individe? Pra ato letra, i drejtohen cdo individi qe ben pjese ne nje kishe lokale. Mos do te thuash qe to letra nuk na drejtohen ne sot, meqenese iu drejtuan kishave te caktuara ne shek 1?




> Pra nga kjo detyre e thjeshte shtepie ti do ta kuptosh qe Kisha filloi te ekzistoje perpara se dhe libri i pare i Bibles te shkruhej (Meqenese ra fjala, e di ti kush eshte libri i pare i Bibles qe u shkrua?)


Kisha filloi te ekzistone para se te shkruhej libri i pare i dhjates se re, jo libri i pare i Bibles! Libri i pare i Bibles eshte ai i Jobit, ai u shkrua i pari.

Po pastaj, nuk e kuptoj cfare provon se kisha filloi te ekzistonte perpare se te fillonte te shkruhej dhjata e re?





> Dhe qe apostujt kane shkruar dhe letra te tjera pervec atyre qe permbahen ne Bibel, nuk e kam shpikur une, dhe as nuk eshte problemi im. Ky eshte "problem" i Bibles.



Jo Bibla nuk ka asnje problem. Ajo thote qarte se i gjithe shkrimi eshte i frymezuar nga Perendia. Nqs ti ke nje problem me cfare eshte shkrimi, ky s'eshte problemi i Bibles.


Patjeter qe apostujt shkruan edhe libra te tjere? Po pastaj? Ishin te gjitha te frymezuara dhe duhet te perfshiheshin ne Bibel?

Apo meqe nuk u perfshine ne Bibel do te thote se nuk e dime tamam se sa libra duhet te kete Bibla?

Ti vella po flet sikur Zoti ka vdekur edhe ne kemi ngelur ne meshire te fatit. Zoti premtoi qe do ruante fjalet e tij, dhe i ruajti.

Fakti qe apostujt shkruan letra te tjera s'do te thote asgje. Madje, apostujt as nuk eshte e thene ta dinin se cila nga letrat e shkruajtura ishte e frymezuar. Frymezimi eshte pune e Perendise, jo e njerezve, nese ishin apo s'ishin ne dijeni autoret e letres.




> Dhe si perfundim, po te bej nje pyetje:
> A e di ti i dashur Elton se kur u vendos se cilat libra do te perfshiheshin ne Bibel?
> 
> Nqs nuk e di, po ta them une:
> Ne Keshillin e Kartagjenes (Shekulli i Katert).
> 
> Kush e vendosi kete?
> Kjo pyetje ka dy lloj pergjigjesh te kunderta, por qe te cojne ne te njejtin perfundim
> 
> ...


Ka nje pergjigje te trete qe ti s'e ke marre fare parasysh. Kjo pergjigje eshte se ate e vendosi Zoti, dhe jo njerezit apo kishat.

Se cilat libra permbanin fjalen e Zotit e vendos Zoti vella, jo kishat, pasi eshte fjala e Tij, jo e kishave.

Kishat, e mbushura me Frymen, do e ndjekin ate fjale.

Ti mendon se meqe deri ne shek 4, nuk kishte nje liber sic kemi ne biblen sot, kjo tregon se kishat nuk e dinin kush ishte fjala e Zotit?

Shume gabim! Kishat e dinin mire ate, megjithese nuk ishte kompiluar akoma ne nje liber te vetem. NE fakt, Pali thote qe shume nga ato kisha i lexonin letrat e tij si fjalet e Zotit.

Por kur nuk beson se Bibla eshte fjala e Zotit, atehere llogjikisht do perfundosh ne lloj lloj gabimesh te bazuara ne hipoteza se Zoti s'ka asgje te beje me fjalen e Tij apo me ruajten e saj.

Zoti na ruajte nga doktrina te tilla.

----------

